# Inked Magazine!



## Bridget Nine IX (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Ghoul Gang, I am a contestant in the 2018 Inked Cover Girl contest and would REALLY appreciate my Halloween community to vote for me! You can vote one time per day, each day...I really need this help so please vote and share on social (make sure you read my bio as I talk about my plans for Halloween if I win!) Thank you so much!!

Love Miss Halloween Bridget Nine

https://inkedcover.com/2018/bridget-nine


----------



## Bridget Nine IX (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi guys just wanted to let you know you can vote for me "Miss Halloween"once a day, if I win I plan to use the money to start a non for profit organization much like toys for tots for little kids providing them with a Halloween costume and trick or treat goodie bag, for kids who either cant afford it or cant go trick r treating. I REALLY need the Halloween community's help Voting is 100% FREE and you can vote once a day. PLEASE vote !
Thank you!
Bridget Nine
https://inkedcover.com/2018/bridget-nine


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

is there any way to vote without facebook?


----------



## Bridget Nine IX (Jun 30, 2009)

Unfortunately no, they make you log in through facebook so they know it is a legit vote and then notify's me when someone votes, but you do not have to share it on your facebook!...I'd like for you to lol, but you dont have to


----------



## Bridget Nine IX (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Ghoul Gang, only 11 days away from me moving on to round 2 in the inked cover girl contest...please take a moment to vote for a member of this community...lots of REALLY cool things coming this October from me Miss Halloween....thank you
#INKEDBLING
https://inkedcover.com/2018/bridget-nine


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

just voted!


----------



## Bridget Nine IX (Jun 30, 2009)

*Miss Halloween Inked Magazine*

Hi Ghoul Gang, I wanted to let everyone know that I am in the top 20 models for the WORLD WIDE INKED MAGAZINE COVER GIRL CONTEST! I have eliminated 90% of my competition! I am currently in 9th place of round 3 and NEED your support! in 5 days the top 20 drop to the top 10, then the top 10 drop to top 5....I need to be in the top 5 to stay alive in this competition!!
Help a Halloween Queen by taking a moment of your time to vote, its FREE and takes literally 2 seconds, you can vote for free once a day.
PLEASE vote for me and SHARE my link on social media. If I win Im using part of the money to start a non profit Halloween organization that will provide less fortunate kids with a Halloween costume and trick or treat goodie bag.
Support one of your own!!
I appreciate it!
Love Bridget Nine................Miss Halloween

https://inkedcover.com/2018/bridget-nine


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

MOD NOTE: The latest post regarding this contest was merged into the already existing one from earlier. Please don't start new threads for promotions that were already posted/existing. According to HF rules, you are allowed one sales/promotional post every 30 days, so any other promotional posts would end up being deleted otherwise. Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Bridget Nine IX (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Bridget Nine IX (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry, I am just now seeing this, I didnt mean to break any rules so I apologize, I really need the support of this community...you guys are my people!


----------



## Bridget Nine IX (Jun 30, 2009)

You guys tonight the top 10 girls are dropped down to top 5..Im 7th and REALLY need votes...I was hoping to get support from my community of Halloween lovers being Miss Halloween, so if you could take 2 seconds and show me some love it would mean a lot to me.
please vote, it is free, you dont have to sign up for anything, just a moment of your time to help one of your people achieve a dream. Thank you!
https://inkedcover.com/2018/bridget-nine


----------

